# Fenix



## Tex1904 (Jul 12, 2013)

So I started writing and decided to post this .. Hard criticism welcome and also please if any errors please point out  

Chapter 1 

Alexa awoke with a pounding head and a dry throat. "Wake up Jordan!" she croaked. Jordan only stirred in her bed. Alexa kicked her. "Ow! I was going to get up ... No need to kick me!" Jordan said. Alexa laughed but quickly shut up. "Why did we have to go to that party?" Jordan sighed. "Because Rudolph asked me to come and you know I really like him.." Alexa said dreamily. Jordan and Alexa went outside. They went to the stables to check on their horses. "Fenix,, Did you sleep well my boy?" Alexa asked. Fenix a grey andalusian stallion snorted and nudged Alexa for treats. Laughing Alexa gave him a sugar cube and went to Flying Force her mare. Flying Force, a golden Quarter horse mare. Alexa crooned at Force and rubbed her neck affectionately. "Alexa... We have to feed the horses in the breeding barn and also go and check on the stallions on the other side of the farm." Jordan told her. Jordan owned a Appaloosa named Star field. They walked to the feeding room and got the feed ready. They Quickly fed their horses and walked over to the broodmares. "Okay I'll take the right side and you the left side."Jordan said. Alexa nodded and started feeding the mares. Only 5 mares out of the 20 have had their foals and they were outside. Within 30 minutes they were done feeding the mares and they went back to their horses. "We have to check on the stallions, and they are on the other side of the farm." Alexa said. They both nodded and went to the tack room. Jordan took her pleasure saddle and Alexa her Western saddle. Jordan took Star out and put him onto the cross-ties, she started grooming him. Alexa went to fetch Flying Force as the mare needed the excercise. After giving Force a quick but thorough grooming she saddled her up and went outside. Jordan joined her and they started walking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tex1904 (Jul 12, 2013)

Chapter 2 

After walking for a bit Alexa urged Force into a steady lope, Jordan joined in and soon they were chasing each other. Jordan slowed down and continued walking. "Hey look! Theirs a water well." Jordan said. Alexa also slowed down and went to the well. "I've never seen it before ?" she said. Jordan nodded and dismounted. Alexa followed. They sat down at the waters edge and lay down onto the grass. "Wow.. This place is wonderful."Jordan whispered. Alexa nodded ans stood up. "We have to get going." they went to their horses and mounted. After about 15 minutes they reached the stallions. "Maybe my dad is here." Jordan said. They took their horses to the corral and unsadlled them. putting down the tack Alexa went into the barn while Jordan went to the arena. Alexa walked down the aisle and reached the tack room. She walked in and bumped her head against someone's chin. "OW!!" she said rubbing her head and looked up. She freezed. "I'm sorry, I didn't see you." a male voice said. "Hi Rudolph, I didn't know you worked here." Rudolph looked down at her and smiled. "Alexa baby, good to see you." he said. Alexa smiled. Jordan walked in and saw Rudolph. "Hi Rudolph have you seen my father? He's the barn manager." she asked. "Hiya Jordan... He's at the end of the barn with the new stallion." he answered. "Thanks Rudolph." Alexa and Jordan said. "Well I have to get back to word see you guys at school."Rudolph said and walked away. "Let's go find your dad." Alexa said and started walking. Jordan grabbed her arm "not so fast! What happened?" Alexa started blushing. "Nothing, we just talked." Jordan released her and walked towards her father. "Dad!!" Jordan called her father. He looked around and started walking towards them. "Howdy girls. With what can I help you ?" He said. "Hi Mr. Tate. My dad told us to come here and told us you had the instructions." said Alexa. "Why yes my dear I have 'em." he said cheerfully. Alexa loved Mr. Tate, he was always friendly and would've given them anything. "You have to take two stallions to the breeding farm. Some rich guy has 6 mares and he wants Rainbow and Texas to cover them." said Mr. Tate. "Thanks Dad" Jordan said and gave her dad a kiss. "Mr. Tate, did you hire someone new?" Alexa asked. "No, why would you think that?" he answered. "I just wanted to know." Alexa answered. "You might want to hurry with the stallions." Mr. Tate said. "Yes sir!" both girls said. They went to the tack room and fetched the halters and bridle's. "Jordan why don't you take Rainbow." Alexa said. "Wait I have a better idea, our horses will follow us right? Why don't we ride bareback ons the stallions." Jordan suggested. Alexa smiled."Great idea!" they went outside with the stallions and put the bridles on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tex1904 (Jul 12, 2013)

:*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

